# Cleanout cover plates screwed into the plug



## Mikey1041

I discovered this after a restroom retrofit in my facility.....cleanout cover plate is screwed into and through the ABS C/O plug. Contractor is telling me this is common practice, and not a code violation........I am having a hard time believing them.......BECAUSE: if the sewer is backed up, when the screw is removed to expose the C/O plug, effluent comes shooting out the hole, BEFORE one can be prepared to contain it, as we would be when we are ready to remove the plug. 

Hopefully, one of you experts and shine some light on this situation.....

thanks in advance!


----------



## CT-18

Tis true and it is probably also a good warning system. If you have pressure at that 1/4" hole dont undo the 3" plug.


----------



## Mr_David

Just imagine
taking that CO cap off with 15+ feet of head pressure behind it.
Maybe it will start to leak before you unscrew it all the way. Maybe Not!!


----------



## chonkie

Unfortunately for you, the proper cleanout plug is banned in CA due to the fact that it caused cancer in a lab rat.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I saw this many times over the years working in So. Cal. :whistling2:


----------



## cmh

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I saw this many times over the years working in So. Cal. :whistling2:


Rats with cancer? :laughing:


----------



## MECH-MAN

Dont put a screw in any plumbing!!! I happens enough by accident as it is.
WTF!!!


----------



## 5onthefloor

chonkie said:


> Unfortunately for you, the proper cleanout plug is banned in CA due to the fact that it caused cancer in a lab rat.


Oh man....did they test the stuff that goes thru the drains to see all the things that a lab rat could get from that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

5onthefloor said:


> Oh man....did they test the stuff that goes thru the drains to see all the things that a lab rat could get from that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They spent 6.7 billion to prove that the State of California is known to the State of California to cause cancer, why not? I can still buy lead clean out plugs at my supply house.:laughing:


----------



## 5onthefloor

OpenSights said:


> They spent 6.7 billion to prove that the State of California is known to the State of California to cause cancer, why not? I can still buy lead clean out plugs at my supply house.:laughing:


This is what gets me...im at a restaurant where they used reclaimed wood paneling to decorate the walls of the dining area. How much would you bet if I did a lead test I'd get a positive result. Same with antique furniture and reclaimed doors. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rowanova

These always annoy me when I'm doing service but almost all covers are done this way from what I see. Sometimes they'll get lucky and the screw doesn't go all the way through but it usually does. By the time I get to them the screw is mostly rusted away from moisture, so the screw will fall out as you remove, liquids jet out the cover and you can't get the screw back in. They actually do make slotted ABS caps with a small brass threaded insert in the center if you want to be a bit more professional on the install


----------



## The Dane

rowanova said:


> They actually do make slotted ABS caps with a small brass threaded insert in the center if you want to be a bit more professional on the install


Those slotted plugs with brass insert is what we use here. I would never dream of just driving a screw through it.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

It's very common here. I'll self report, I've done it quite a bit.


----------



## 5onthefloor

I like the slotted CO plugs with insert, stainless screw cut to length and a nice chrome cover plate flush to that wall 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

I oppose test tee clean outs as a drain cleaner. However they're better than pulling and reset.


----------



## skoronesa

Usually if I am lucky enough to have a cleanout available in a commercial building, it is a female tee with a zurn chrome cover, held on by a bolt screwed threw the cleanout plug. They are almost always above the toilet meaning you probably won't have anything behind it even with a clog as it will just overflow from the toilet.


----------



## skoronesa

If it really bothers you, get brass plugs, fill the centers with solder, then drill and tap partially through. That would seem reasonably easy to me.


----------



## MNPlumbedIt

I can also confirm that we do this as well at the company I work for. We try to use the shortest screw possible though, sometimes we don't have short enough screw to not penetrate and end up sticking it straight through if nothing is available and time is pressed. Not my call though, I would atleast wait until I have a short enough screw.


----------

